# Local Ranges



## Aaron (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey guys, new here, so if this is in the wrong place feel free to move it.

I just recently moved to Denver CO, and am looking for a range to shoot at. Back home in St.Louis MO there was a private range, if you were a member you could go there any time of the day and there was no range master or supervision. I would like to locate a range like this in Denver, so that I can keep practicing things such as drawing from a holster, which would not normally be allowed at a typical range.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Found this with google
http://www.silverbulletshootingrange.com/

This might help too

http://gunshowdirectory.com/local.asp?searchType=12&popState=CO


----------



## Aaron (Jun 3, 2009)

That silver bullet place is like 1 mile from my apartment, but they don't let you shoot anytime of the day unsupervised  I am looking for some privately owned "underground" type of a place, you know, the kind you find out about by "word of mouth" wink wink ;-)


----------

